

SAP HANA: Loading Data from Flat Files via SAP HANA Studio - companies_hub
http://www.skybuffer.com/blog/11/

======
uberneo
Seems like one of very few discussions on HANA on hackernews.. what are the
use cases where you guys are using HANA.. from my initial experience , we need
crazy amount of memory even to test out HANA..any pointers to get the hands on
HANA

~~~
companies_hub
We are using SAP HANA Platform for in-pipeline defects diagnostics results
analysis and maintenance planning. If we take into account a simple case of
500-1000 miles long gas pipeline it will be GBs of defects data that is
annually coming out of the in-pipeline scanning. To be able to visualize this
data, map it to the 2D pipeline map and provide defects analysis we need to
have in-memory database performance.

